
Show HN: /frink, a Slack app for Simpsons gifs - gesteves
https://slashfrink.herokuapp.com/
======
gesteves
Just a fun little timewaster that uses frinkiac.com to post Simpsons gifs in
Slack. It's not the first Frinkiac integration, but the ones I've seen post
jpgs instead of gifs (Frinkiac was just recently updated with gif support), so
I made this one.

